# Anybody going to Bainbridge, NY end of June?



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

I would like to show my puppy in the 4-6 month puppy class at the show in Bainbridge, NY on June 28th and 29th. But I don't want to go alone. 

Is anybody from the forum going and would want to meet up with me there? Maybe help me with some last minute ring pep talk? I'm happy to help you with your dogs if you're showing. 

Entry closes tomorrow, here's the link to the Premium http://www.raudogshows.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/Nango-2019-PL-Red.pdf


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

There are 28 Standards entered, I'm sure somebody must be going


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry, not me. I only show in companion events and I don't generally show outside, especially in summer. Maybe try asking on FB.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

I am sure Otter's breeder,Marlene Slade,will be there. She is super nice, and would be willing to help, I think. (sorry,a little late to the party,here. But most of the local people are pretty nice (that I have dealt with,anyway.) That may be the local poodle specialty,as well.


----------

